# Southern WI - Snow Wolf ULTRA 120 W/FastTach



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a really nice Ultra 120 (10') plow with the FastTach pusher sides for sale. The FastTach can be adjusted to fit 8-10' plow lengths. Trip edge + Pressure relief Valve + 6" oscillation side to side + super thick curb guards + snow deflector which all function within the FastTach. New 1/2" hoses and hose holder this season. Plow Edge is 3 piece and reversible and has been flipped already with about an inch of use left. I used this on a Bobcat S650 and it handled it no problem. I put it on my S185 one time and it is too heavy to use comfortably imo. Probably the best piece of snow equipment I ever bought. Asking $4000.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is my CL ad with Phone #. Call or text me.

https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/snow-wolf-ultra-120-skid/6581912451.html


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My video with plow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump it up. Need to sell.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NEW PRICE...$3500.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SOLD


----------

